# Azureus Gender Identification Help?



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

I recently aquired 2 assumed female Azureus to add to a few others that are of breeding age. I have some pictures below of a few that should be right around 2 years old. I am hoping that I could get some help from all of you more experienced keepers out there. I have read and read about sexing frogs and I still second guess myself.

Also I had taken pictures of a few 2 yr old Leucs that needed to be sexed and since then I have seen the second one call. I was hoping that I could get some opinions on the sex of the other as well.. Thanks in advance and I look forward to hearing from everyone! 

















































































































Leucs... The smaller one is a definite male.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Azureus "A" looks like a female, while "B" looks like a male. Leucs are hard to sex, but the females tend to be larger and rounder than the males. So it looks female to me (if the male is calling and they are both of breeding age, this should get the "female" excited and following and touching the male).

Good luck!!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Woodsman , thanks for the reply!!

Your assessment leaves me wondering if the 2 azureus I just purchased are indeed females... I should post pics of them as well...

Anyone else care to give it a shot?


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Eric,

I agree, frog A looks to be female and frog B looks to be male. I have no experience with the leucs so won't even hazard a guess...

Rick


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Rick H. said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> I agree, frog A looks to be female and frog B looks to be male. I have no experience with the leucs so won't even hazard a guess...
> 
> Rick


Rick , your opinion is really very much appreciated... I was told initially that these 2 were a probable pair and was really just starting to question it when I would compare them to other known pairs I have seen in person. Thanks again!!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

While sexing can only be 100% by actual breeding behavior, I'll give my input. Azureus A appears female, Azureus B could be either. I would lean towards male, but I've seen female azureus with larger toe pads. 

Going solely on body shape, I would guess the leuc is a female. Again, these are only guesses based on physical morphology which can be misleading at times.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What Chris said...


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

Agreed... Well said Chris


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I see 2 probable pairs in my experience !
Mist/feed heavily & good luck.
Patience...time will tell.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Two pairs, agree with those above.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your time and replies!! I have such a hard time with determining sex on these guys, and gals apparently =0)...,I always second guess myself.... It is really helpful to have this type of community to rely on for help... Much appreciated.... 

I will keep you all posted in this and other thread as to my progress with the breeding.. I currently have some P. Lamasi with tads about to come out of the water , I know I have a proven pair of Leucs , and now it seems a pair of Leucs and another of Azureus... I have some work to do!


----------

